# Silver King Reflector Repair



## 5760rj (Sep 30, 2017)

silver king rear fender housing reflector replacement, has three contact points holding the backing plate, option one lightly grind down holding points replace with new reflector but how to hold backing plate in place possibly silicone? want to do it right HELP!......


----------



## the tinker (Oct 1, 2017)

grind the heads off carefully with a dremel grinding wheel. . pop reflector out, and replace with new one.  The re-pop ones may need a tad of grinding to fit in the old housing, and may need a dab of silicone , or J. B. Weld to hold in place.  Replace the metal backing plate over the ground down heads and put a dab of J.B. Weld on each one, and let set overnight. J.B. Weld is the best thing since canned beer, and will fix many things from cracked frames to broken  brackets on a chain guard. It is a very strong two part epoxy , that is sold in hardware stores, Automotive parts stores and Home Depot, for about 6 bucks.


----------



## 5760rj (Oct 1, 2017)

the tinker said:


> grind the heads off carefully with a dremel grinding wheel. . pop reflector out, and replace with new one.  The re-pop ones may need a tad of grinding to fit in the old housing, and may need a dab of silicone , or J. B. Weld to hold in place.  Replace the metal backing plate over the ground down heads and put a dab of J.B. Weld on each one, and let set overnight. J.B. Weld is the best thing since canned beer, and will fix many things from cracked frames to broken  brackets on a chain guard. It is a very strong two part epoxy , that is sold in hardware stores, Automotive parts stores and Home Depot, for about 6 bucks.





the tinker said:


> grind the heads off carefully with a dremel grinding wheel. . pop reflector out, and replace with new one.  The re-pop ones may need a tad of grinding to fit in the old housing, and may need a dab of silicone , or J. B. Weld to hold in place.  Replace the metal backing plate over the ground down heads and put a dab of J.B. Weld on each one, and let set overnight. J.B. Weld is the best thing since canned beer, and will fix many things from cracked frames to broken  brackets on a chain guard. It is a very strong two part epoxy , that is sold in hardware stores, Automotive parts stores and Home Depot, for about 6 bucks.



thank you, I will go this direction and see......


----------

